# GE Reveal vs GE Edison



## Phaserburn (Feb 10, 2006)

Anyone know the differences between these two types of bulbs?


----------



## jtr1962 (Feb 10, 2006)

Reveal is a regular bulb with a blue coating to give it a higher color temperature. Edison is basically a halogen capsule inside a regular-shaped bulb without any blue coating. As far as appearance goes Reveal is similar to the Silverstar auto headlights. Edison looks like any other halogen bulb (i.e. a bit less yellow than regular incandescent).


----------



## Zelandeth (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd tend to suggest avoiding the Reveal lamps if you can possibly do so. They're just a standard incandescent lamp with a blue filter (the Reveal range actually uses Neodymium glass rather than a coating). This does raise the colour temperature quite considerably, but at the cost of a LOT of light - meaning that they're *horribly* inefficient.

If you're looking for daylight-like light, go get yourself a CFL with 6400K colour temperature.

I do have a daylight similation lamp (not actually branded as the Reveal range, as that line never appeared in the UK - is basically the same lamp though) on my site, its page can be accessed by clicking the thumbnail below.


----------

